# He thinks he's a dog



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My alpine buck, Jack, was out browsing around the house and I guess he needed a rest, so he took advantage of the dog pillows that were on the porch. They are extra large pillows and he barely fit but I thought he was so cute, good thing he isn't in the rut, those pillows would never be the same...lol...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Love that! What a great photo.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is just too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it....so cute...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are great pictures!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks very comfie


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Awww! <3


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Love his color - so pretty! He is cute!


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Aw! That gave me a chuckle. :laugh:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

awe that is so funny


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks comfy!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It was funny the way he laid on the dog bed, and at first I thought it might have been a coincidence that he wanted to lay in that spot and the bed just happened to be there so today I put the bed on the other side of the porch and he still went to it and laid on it. My husband says we are NOT putting dog beds in the barn for all the goats....lol.....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: What a goof!


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

great photo! fine looking buck!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, he really is a goof and a sweet boy. I was a little worried about him coming out of winter this year, he just didn't look as good as I would have liked so I copper bolused him and really put the sunflower seeds to him and within 2 months he looked great. The reddish tinge was gone along with the rough and dandruffy coat and he is slick and shiny now and put on the weight. I am very proud of this boy. He is almost 16 months old and weighs around 155 lbs.


----------

